# R33 which shifter



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Whilst replacing my shifter boot, I thought I'd take a closer look at what shifter I had. I remember the sale ad saying Hks quickshift somewhere, but there's no markings and a quick Google didn't bring anything up, so possibly an eBay special?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Don’t do it, it will break your gearbox!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe its been on the car since Middlehurst imported from new.... However I believe its taking it's toll now! Trackdays I get the odd crunch in 4th n 5th when pushed hard! I'd love to feel what a new gearbox is like ??


----------

